# When should you start feeding the Fry..



## REAKtion (Jun 10, 2003)

Should you start feeding the fry while they have the egg sac or after they have used up the nutrients in the egg sac....??


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

You should wait untill they used up their yolk...which last for about 4 days...


----------



## REAKtion (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info....


----------

